# Seriendruck in Corel - Mehrere Datensätze pro Blatt



## MOD (13. August 2003)

Hi,
ich hab da mal ein ganz spezielles Problem.
Ich möchte gerne über die Seriendruckfunktion von CorelDRAW Platzkarten für eine Veranstaltung machen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Mehrere Datensätze einer Variablen in eine Seite zu bringen?

Danke im Voraus...


----------



## veranstalter (17. Mai 2010)

Ja - erst Serienbrief - Funktion über Datei - Seriendruck .... in Corel Grafik eingeben und dann in der Druckvorschau mehrere Seiten auf ein Blatt einstellen


----------

